# No Future For Lopez



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns didn't extend the 4th year center. No surprises here. The dude has been a big disappointment. 

Link


> DALLAS - When the Suns selected *Robin Lopez* 15th overall in the 2008 draft, he was considered the franchise's center of the future.
> His future with the Suns now appears it will be left to July free agency. The Suns have until Wednesday to come to a contract extension with Lopez but that appears unlikely. Lopez would then become a restricted free agent on July 1, meaning the Suns still could match any other team's offer sheet to him.
> Suns President of Basketball Operations *Lon Babby* said he has had several discussions with Lopez's agent, *Arn Tellem*, to inquire about an extension.
> 
> ...


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Understandable from both sides. Lopez probably wants to try and get a starting job somewhere. Or atleast somewhere where he can split time. He is not stuck behind Gortat and probably not very happy. And on the Suns side, Lopez has not cashed in on his potential or shown a level enough head to have faith in him improving. 

I still love his game and really wish he could get his **** together. He has a great motor, he is athletic when healthy, good shot blocker and mobile enough to guard the P&R. Also I love that he has a mean streak. I love that he will get in guys face and give them that evil death stare. I wish he'd do it more often. Our team needs that. We need a guy that will drop someone like Tony Parker when he keeps getting to the rim. Or bash a guy like Blake Griffin when he is dominating us. It's helpful!


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't say this guy has been disappointing... other than it was a disappointment that we took him in the first place. Honestly who liked the pick at the time? I've always hated that draft pick but tried to allow him to grow on me.

He has shown some flashes of being a nice role player... but I've never expected big things out of him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It's not like we could have had Ibaka with the pick we have to okc for taking kurt thomas...... I just hate sarver


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> It's not like we could have had Ibaka with the pick we have to okc for taking kurt thomas...... I just hate sarver


Absolutely agreed. Add that one to the list of botches since he took over. You can find many talented players across the league. efffff


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Players the Suns traded on draft day:
Rondo, Iguadala, Rodriguez, Ibaka, Gortat. Nice 5 right there. Could be a starting for damn near any team.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> Players the Suns traded on draft day:
> Rondo, Iguadala, Rodriguez, Ibaka, Gortat. Nice 5 right there. Could be a starting for damn near any team.


Technically it was Deng that the pick was used on... but only (supposedly) because the Suns agreed to the trade before knowing that Iguodala was still available... But yeah that is who the Suns would have certainly taken.. I would like to have either one.

Add Rudy Fernandez to that list too, unfortunately. Also.. who was picked with the other 1st rounder we gave to Seattle w/ KT I wonder..?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

RE: Draft.

That 2010 1st rounder was Quincy Pondexter.


----------

